# Favorite Drop C songs to play?



## Max Griffiths (Mar 2, 2014)

What are you guys playing on your six strings in a drop c tuning? Also interested in songs in other drop tunings but specify if you mention one. I'll start out 

Breeze - Bulb
Reject Yourself - Killswitch Engage
Still Beats Your Name - Killswitch Engage
My Curse - Killswitch Engage
Ascendancy - Trivium (usually played in drop D)
Six - All That Remains (usually played in drop D)
Oblivion - Mastodon
All New Materials - Periphery

Probably more that I can't think of but there's a start. 
Go!


----------



## nicktao (Mar 2, 2014)

Pretty much all of the Haunted Shores self-tited and Periphery's releases. 
My favorites would have to be All New Materials and Momento by Intervals.


----------



## TylerEstes (Mar 2, 2014)

Apex by The Black Dahlia Murder is kinda fun. I'm till a no0b and it's fairly easy so it's the only one of their songs I can play


----------



## bouVIP (Mar 2, 2014)

August Burns Red - Meddler 
As I Lay Dying - Reflections
As Blood Runs Black - In Dying Days

All old songs, but always fun to play.

and recently been playing

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - Defeat and Beat, Scream Hard as You Can
Babymetal - Megitsune lol


----------



## Stooge1996 (Mar 2, 2014)

+1 on ABR's Meddler,my first introduction to metalcore. Periphery's Summer jam is by far my favourite drop C song. So many jams have happened to that song!


----------



## ElasticPancakes (Mar 3, 2014)

Busy learning Intervals - Still Winning. 

It's right in the middle, not too easy and not too difficult.

The Faceless - Accelerated Evolution.


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 3, 2014)

Devildriver- horn of betrayal, head onto heartache
As I lay dying- within destruction
Arsis- unwelcome, handbook for the recently deceased, no one lies to the dead
Gojira- vacuity


----------



## yuvioh (Mar 3, 2014)

KSE - Rose of sharyn and This Fire Burns will always be my favorite coz it's the 2 songs I 1st started learning in Drop C.


----------



## Orgalmer (Mar 3, 2014)

Entombment of a Machine - Job for a Cowboy

Because why not?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 3, 2014)

Lately it's been these 2 songs:


----------



## rapterr15 (Mar 3, 2014)

My Drop C guitar has been sitting in the case for a while unfortunately cause Marco Sfogli songs have been keeping me occupied (Damn you Andromeda!), but I plan on learning Summer Jam and Luck as a Constant by Periphery at some point.


----------



## bouVIP (Mar 3, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Lately it's been these 2 songs:




god I wish there were tabs available for Mintjam


----------



## teamSKDM (Mar 3, 2014)

I only have one guitar in drop b with a floyd, so i always have to play drop tuned songs in that tuning even if theyre not haha. but i usually play some necrophagist solos (d standard altho they rarely use the low d tring), born of osiris (drop c) the faceless (drop c) but i play a butt ton of veil of maya since theyre my favorite band and i play them in drop B.


----------



## Neilzord (Mar 3, 2014)

Anything by Killswitch Engage, and "Have a blast" by Periphery are my faves to play atm!! 

Also "They'll be hanging us tonight" off the Architects first album is fun!


----------



## Nag (Mar 3, 2014)

Are You Dead Yet? by Children Of Bodom


----------



## karjim (Mar 3, 2014)

Fun? 
Hevy Devy (Open C the best C tuning IMO)
SOAD
Sweet Amber Metallica

The Faceless is not fun to play at all ...


----------



## smfcbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Oblivion by mastodon, love that damn song.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Mar 3, 2014)

Self Revolution by KSE is my fav.
Also Element of One.


----------



## Jarmake (Mar 3, 2014)

system of a down - aerials

Bruce dickinson - kill devil hill (original is in drop d though.)


----------



## Eviga (Mar 3, 2014)

*The Ocean - She was the universe*
or anything else from this band


----------



## s4tch (Mar 3, 2014)

Prong - Snap your fingers, snap your neck 
Machine Head - A thousand lies
Pantera - I'll cast a shadow
Fight - Reality, a new beginning
KSE - In Due Time


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Mar 3, 2014)

Hearts Burst Into Fire - BFMV (just about anything from BFMV is super fun to play)
My Curse - KSE
Letting Go - James Labrie
St. John - We are the Fallen
NJ Legion Iced Tea - A Day to Remember


----------



## nathanwessel (Mar 3, 2014)

My favorites have to be stuff from Periphery and the Human Abstract. Most of it is a real pain to learn, but it's fun!


----------



## fwd0120 (Mar 3, 2014)

inb4 "Jetpacks was Yes!".


----------



## NeglectedField (Mar 3, 2014)

Extreme - Midnight Express

If acoustic counts...


----------



## TylerEstes (Mar 3, 2014)

bouVIP said:


> August Burns Red - Meddler
> As I Lay Dying - Reflections
> As Blood Runs Black - In Dying Days
> 
> ...



In Dying Days is fun too. Bought that album when it first came out. Starting to feel old lol


----------



## Oreo_Death (Mar 4, 2014)

You definitely got some good ones already listed. I'll add a few 

The Element of One, Rose of Sharyn, Take this Oath, and The End of Heartache- Killswitch Engage

With a Thousand Words to Say but One- Darkest Hour

One Day I'll Stay Home- Misery Signals (still working on this, but fun in any case)


----------



## chassless (Mar 4, 2014)

^ "night by night, day by day ..." awesome riff, i love it ! Misery Signals have great intermediate-level songs to learn on drop C


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Mar 4, 2014)

although i cannot play the whole song yet, Deliverance by The Air I Breathe 

but for songs that i can play, probably The Sadness Will Never End by Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Albek (Mar 4, 2014)

All new materials - Periphery
My Curse - Killswitch Engage
The Bogeyman - Caliban


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Mar 4, 2014)

The only stuff I play in drop C is the faceless. I usually play D standard on my 6's, so its not too far off.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Mar 5, 2014)

Any KSE or ABR (excluding newest album)


----------

